# Cherry Aquarium Stand



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

This is a cherry stand & canopy I built for a customer of mine.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Beauftiful!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

damn thats a nice stand!
great work!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow - very nice. but do you deliver to Canada?!


----------



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

This Is a very clean looking stand that I delivered today.


----------



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

This is another one I did for a doctors office.


----------



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

And a another one I just finished This one is all maple. The customer wanted a flat top.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Whereabouts of Buffalo are you located?


----------



## JMAWoodworks (Feb 24, 2015)

Cheektowaga . 10 Mins from the Galleria Mall. If you Google JMAWoodworks you will see map.


----------

